# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Do NOT take vitamins with Magnesium Stearate

## Magicman

*Companies that use Magnesium Stearate are bought out by big pharmaceutical interests and are a way to poison people causing impaired immune systems, cell death, and weakened intestinal tracts to absorb nutrients and to weaken the effects of Vitamins.*





> Magnesium Stearate (aka Stearic Acid): Poisonous Flowing Agents
> Over 90% of the vitamin/mineral products consumed today contains magnesium stearate, also known as Stearic Acid.
> 
> Stearic Acid inhibits T-cell dependent immune responses. Plasma membrane integrity is significantly impaired, leading to a loss of membrane potential and ultimately cell function and viability.
> 
> Tebbey PW, Buttke TM, Molecular Basis For The Immunosuppressive Action of Stearic Acid on T cells (Immunology, 1990 Jul; 379-86)
> 
> When cells were exposed to stearic acids and palmitic acids, there was a dramatic loss of cell viability after 24 hours. Cell death was induced by stearic and palmitic acid.
> 
> ...

----------


## Magicman

http://www.articlesbase.com/suppleme...us-769584.html

----------


## Revolution9

Stearates are soaplike. They will globulize your fats and make them unavailable.

Rev9

----------


## Dr.3D

So where do we find vitamins that don't have it?

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> So where do we find vitamins that don't have it?


This ^

magnesium is suppose to be healthy for you isn't it?

is magnesium different from magnesium stearate?

----------


## zerosdontcount

regular magnesium in vitamins is magnesium sulfate.

----------


## Revolution9

> This ^
> 
> magnesium is suppose to be healthy for you isn't it?
> 
> is magnesium different from magnesium stearate?


Epsom salts will be fine for magnesium intake. The problem with stearates it the cutting of surface tension between water and fats. Not a good thing in the body.

Rev9

----------


## Dr.3D

I've read, Alive Multivitamins don't have it... but when I check, I see something called (Vegetable magnesium stearate).   Isn't that the same thing?

http://www.netrition.com/natures_way_alive_page.html

----------


## AFPVet

> This ^
> 
> magnesium is suppose to be healthy for you isn't it?
> 
> is magnesium different from magnesium stearate?


There are several forms. Magnesium Citrate, Magnesium Sulphate et al. The stearate is synthetic.

http://curezone.com/blogs/fm.asp?i=985360

----------


## donnay

That is why I try to buy vitamins from good reputable places.  Stearate is basically a filler.

*Dangerous Filler #3: Magnesium Stearate

This is one of the most controversial topics in the supplement world today. Many argue that this toxic ingredient shouldn’t be added to vitamins and is of serious health consequence. On the other side some say that it has not been proven by the scientific community to cause serious health problems in humans – yet.

Again, I urge you to remember that many times the science to back what we suspect can lag behind. It’s vital to make your own informed choices. When it comes to magnesium stearate you should know a few facts.

Magnesium stearate is used as a lubricant so that the vitamins don’t stick to one another or the equipment being used. This is the sole reason that magnesium stearate is used in vitamins.

The controversy surrounds a few studies on magnesium stearate. One study links this compound to creating a suppressed immune system. Other studies show that this ‘chalk’ will create a biofilm in the body. This biofilm blocks the body from absorbing any of the needed nutrients.

(This is yet another reason why you should rely on whole food sources for nutrients.)*

There are other fillers to avoid *here...*

----------


## AFPVet

Vitamins suck. Use whole food supplements or super green powders. Chlorella and Spirulina are two of the most nutrient dense superfoods.

----------

